# First train trip...getting nervous



## MamaU4 (May 16, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

This is my first post on this board, and it's regarding plans for my first train trip ever. My family and I (husband, and four kids, ages 12, 12, 15 and 17) are booked on the Southwest Chief this summer. We are traveling by bus from Las Vegas to Kingman, AZ. From there we will catch the train and take it all the way to Chicago.

We are booked in coach. Unfortunately, there is no way I can afford sleeping rooms for all 6 of us, so we really didn't have a choice.

I have done days (weeks?) worth of research, reading all sorts of train forums, watching youtube videos, etc. trying to learn all I can about train travel. I have found a lot of great tips and was very excited to undertake this adventure with my family.

But, I'm also getting nervous. I've read stories of how awful and dirty the coach bathrooms can be, stories of unruly and intoxicated passengers, rude staff, etc. and I hope I'm not making a mistake taking my kids on this journey.

I also have a couple questions. First, is motion sickness on trains a problem, or common?

Second, it says there is no checked baggage on this trip. Each one of us will have a suitcase. Is there a luggage storage area? I tried to look that up, but was unclear on that.

Third, on the return trip, the train arrives in Kingman at 11:39 p.m. and the bus for Vegas leaves at 11:50 p.m. If the train is late, does that mean we can end up stuck at the station??

Finally, (at least for now, lol) I read that food is allowed to be carried on, but what's the easiest way to do that? Do people really bring coolers and such on board? Space in coach seems limited, so I'm confused on how people bring on their own food/snacks.

Sorry if these questions seem silly or naive. I've tried to do as much research on my own as I could, including on these forums. But, I'd love to hear from a few of you who can hopefully help alleviate some of my concerns. I was so excited for this adventure, and I really don't want to fly. I'm just getting nervous of the unknown, I guess. 

Thanks in advance for any help, tips, or advice! I appreciate it.


----------



## JayPea (May 16, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum! 

To answer some of your questions:

There is plenty of luggage storage. There is an overhead rack above your seats that is much larger than on planes, and there is also a rack on the lower level for luggage. You should have no problems there. Regarding the bus situation, I don't know this for sure, but in almost all cases, the bus doesn't leave until after the train gets there, regardless of how late the train is. Again, I don't know this for sure, but I believe that to be the case. I don't ride coach that often, but I have seen people bring their own snacks and a (small) cooler. There is actually a lot of legroom in the coaches. And as far as dirty restrooms and rude employees, that does happen. But not, in my experience, as a general rule. For me, more often than not, restrooms and employees have been just fine. As for drunks and unruly passengers, that does happen too. But it is certainly not the norm, and Amtrak personnel usually take care of the problem. As for motion sickness, I don't have any experience with it, as I don't have any tendencies for it, but from what I have seen, and heard, I don't think it is much of a problem. Again, I am speaking from my experience, when I've never had a problem with motion sickness, even on boats. Someone else with more experience than I can probably help you out there.

My advice? Relax and have fun!!!


----------



## ehbowen (May 16, 2012)

Relax. There are lots of "war stories" which get swapped around, but the reality is usually a lot tamer. The bathrooms may be cluttered and the trash cans full, but they are seldom "filthy"...and if they are, ask the car attendant to give them the once-over. If he seems reluctant, speak to the conductor.

Kids do fine on Amtrak. I've taken my nephews and nieces on several trains, both in coach and in sleeper. Bring along a DVD player and a few movies (be sure you have headphones in coach) and it ought to be a great trip.

If you don't get motion sickness in a car you shouldn't get it on Amtrak. The motion is different from a car, but usually gentle.

There is a large common luggage storage area on the lower level of your Superliner coach. Feel free to use it. There is also a smaller overhead rack above your seat which you can use for items you want with you during the trip.

The Las Vegas bus is operated by Amtrak. The bus WILL wait for the train if the train is late.

If I were you I would mostly try to bring on snacks...chips, beef sticks, maybe some candy. Snacks are available in the lounge car but are at movie-theater type prices. It will be difficult to manage any cooler (except maybe one of those 6-pack sized Playmates) in coach and there will not be any resupply of ice available (in sleeper things are different). You might want to bring some food to tide you over through one or two meals but I recommend that you try to sample at least one or two meals in the dining car...breakfast definitely, dinner if you can afford it, and lunch...well, if you're going to skip any dining car meal, skip lunch.


----------



## MiRider (May 16, 2012)

Hi there!

You'll be fine in coach and your children are old enough to entertain themselves too.

I travel almost exclusively in coach and always have a great time.

I've also never had a filthy bathroom.... yet, I'm sure others have though.

If you have or see a problem like that, you need to bring it to the attention of the staff, Amtrak doesn't want to scare customers off.

On the Superliners, like the Southwest Chief, there are 6 bathrooms downstairs - I've also never had to wait to use one.

Bring whatever food you want, there's a lot of room on the floor by your seat or in the storage area above.

I recently posted some photos and information in another thread about the California Zephyr and a lot of it applies to your trip too - it's also about a family of 6 traveling.

The CZ is also a Superliner like the SWC, the photos will give you a good idea of the space.

I was on the SWC in April and I loved it!

Cool scenery and the staff was awesome both ways.

Have FUN and don't worry, it will be fine as long as you can go with the flow .

There are delays sometimes so you have to be prepared for that too.

Here's the other thread:

Luggage and seating on Superliner


----------



## clowchan (May 16, 2012)

I get carsickness easily but I've never had any problems on a train on all my rides (and that includes reading books or a paper.) If you're still nervous about it just bring along some carsickness pills (forget the name but you know the kind they sell at any type of rite-aid or pharmacy store) and you'll be fine.

I've been on a couple of trains where the bathrooms smell a bit but nothing too horrendous (much cleaner than most airplane bathrooms IMHO)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 17, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> This is my first post on this board, and it's regarding plans for my first train trip ever. My family and I (husband, and four kids, ages 12, 12, 15 and 17) are booked on the Southwest Chief this summer. We are traveling by bus from Las Vegas to Kingman, AZ. From there we will catch the train and take it all the way to Chicago.
> 
> ...


1. Very uncommon on trains, not a problem.

2. There is checked baggage on the SWC, just not on the shuttle. I've never taken that shuttle, but on the SWC you will have room even if you do not check baggage. I'm not sure if you can check baggage at Kingman.

3. No need to worry, somebody already said that it would wait for you.

4. Coolers are probably too big. Just bring them in some type of flexible bag.


----------



## gabbygrrl (May 17, 2012)

Just a quick note-we travel with a soft-sided cooler. There is plenty of room by your feet to put it or even in the overhead (which, as others have said, is much larger than in a plane). We use a frozen pack to keep things cold (ice tends to leak) and once the cooler is empty, it can be folded flat and put inside a suitcase. It's a great space saver and you're not carrying around an empty plastic cooler. Just a thought....

Enjoy your trip! A shared family adventure is the best kind of memory


----------



## Everydaymatters (May 17, 2012)

I have found when I've brought food with me that some things end up getting pretty well messed up from all the jostling. I'd avoid chips that come in bags, crackers, breakfast tarts, etc. For me they have ended up all crumbs.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 17, 2012)

Everydaymatters said:


> I have found when I've brought food with me that some things end up getting pretty well messed up from all the jostling. I'd avoid chips that come in bags, crackers, breakfast tarts, etc. For me they have ended up all crumbs.


I used a small metal lunchbox on my trip on the CL/CZ. I had package P&B crackers and mini-bags of M&Ms in it and the crackers survived (the M&Ms survived the jostling, but not my mouth :giggle: ). It fit nicely in my sizeable overnight shoulder bag.


----------



## John Bobinyec (May 17, 2012)

If no one who is going on the trip is subject to motion sickness, then relax - forget about it. But if they are ...

Motion sickness, is supposed to be from the brain having trouble deciphering conflicting signals from the ears and eyes. This occurs primarily at two times on our trains:

1. In a restroom, because the ears sense motion, while the eyes can't. In this case, try to go to the restroom when the train is not moving.

2. On a dark night in an isolated area. Even though it's hard to give the eyes visual cues of motion by looking out the window, aside from dramamine, it might be your best bet.

Sometimes taking things for an upset stomach, sipping ginger ale for example, might help to alleviate the queasiness.

My wife, daughter and sister are subject to motion sickness. Fortunately, I am not.

Good luck.

jb


----------



## benjibear (May 17, 2012)

I get motion sickness sometimes in a car when somebody is driving aggressively and anything that spins. I have never gotten sick on a train, except I have felt a littel queezy when riding backwards. When I have, I had found not to look out the window and maybe even close my eyes. I think it has something with my eyes trying to focus on something outside but it is going the oposite direction that I am used to. Never did I get sick in the bathroom. This is one thing that makes me nervouse about booking a bedroom, because knowing my luck I would end up having to ride backwards. My wife is the same way.

As far as snacks, I usually get combos. Chips, pretzels, cerial bars, etc. are way to delicate. The shape of the combo seams to be structurally durable but of course you can't crush them tooo much.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 17, 2012)

My daughter also had some motion sickness riding backwards (which meant I had to ride backwards in our roomette :angry2: except when she wanted to nap). Heck the scenary was nice both coming and going, so it was no big deal. :giggle: We picked up some motion sickness medicine as CUS, but I don't think she ever used it.


----------



## MamaU4 (May 17, 2012)

Thank-you so much everyone for taking the time to reply and offer your advice as well as share your experiences and tips. I really do appreciate it! 

It's nice to hear motion sickness shouldn't be much of an issue (knock on wood) and that there is plenty of luggage space. And of course it's nice to know we shouldn't end up stranded in Kingman if the train is a bit late. lol

I've been making notes on suggested snack items to pack, along with what's best to pack them in. And, also non-food items such as headphones, wipes for cleaning up, Dramamine (just in case), etc. My husband says I'm a bit obsessive, perhaps he's right, although I will never admit it to him, but I really want everything to go as smoothly as possible. Since this is the first time on a train for all of us, not just myself, I don't want any bad experiences to scare off my kids from ever wanting to travel by train again! Obviously there's always potential for things to go wrong on any trip, but I'm sure it will be fine. Can't be worse than flying which is so unpleasant, and expensive, these days.

JoanieB, I especially wanted to thank you for the link to those photos. That helped a lot. I've been doing research, but only looking out for info/threads about SWC not realizing that other trains were similar in layout and seating. It was also interesting to read about a family or group of 6 possibly not being seated together. I hadn't thought about that. My older two can probably sit alone, but my younger ones I'd like to keep near me and my husband, so that's something to look into. I'm glad you posted that.

If anyone can think of any other helpful first timer tips, or tricks that have worked for you in the past, I'd love to hear it. Thanks again for your time and information! I'm sure I'll be spending lots of time reading these boards between now and our trip in August.


----------



## tubaia (May 17, 2012)

I would also encourage your kids to spend some time in the siteseer car. The upstairs is a great place to watch the scenery out the big windows, and the downstairs has booths and tables where they can play games while still watching the scenery. If you're lucky, there will be a Trails & Rails educational program on your train between Albuquerque and La Junta, which would take place in the upper level.

You can also use the trip to cover educational topics, such as Route 66, Raton Pass, the Santa Fe Trail, Kansas City, and the Illinois Canals. If you haven't already done so, download the Amtrak Route Guide *here*.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (May 17, 2012)

ehbowen said:


> If I were you I would mostly try to bring on snacks...chips, beef sticks, maybe some candy. Snacks are available in the lounge car but are at movie-theater type prices.


I wouldnt go that far. Amtrak has far more reasonable prices IMO.

They dont charge 5 dollars for what is a can of soda.

Also if you want to bring alcohol on board, do it discreetly. Amtrak conductors dont usually care but some do so...


----------



## caravanman (May 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am sure you will have a good time aboard the train... food items I crave on a longer trip are fresh things, salads or a crunchy apple, and I also bring plenty of bottled water to drink. It is NOT permitted to bring and consume your own alcohol aboard the train, in coach, and a family atmosphere with regard to behaviour and language is the norm. I find that long distance coach travel is a bit like a whole community on the move, folk do tend to chat and look out for each other... I have had many interesting conversations and learnt a lot about America from my coach trip companions.

Relax!

Ed


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 17, 2012)

Other snack suggestions (some of these work better just BECAUSE there are 6 of you): canned tuna & smoked oysters, small rounds of cheese like Brie or wrapped wedges like Laughing Cow, bagels or french bread, dried fruit, almonds, wholegrain crackers, fresh fruit. There are paper towels in the restrooms to use for napkins. Since you are going to be on the same train the whole way, try bringing a gallon jug of water for each two people. Not too much to carry, and you will really appreciate not spending $4 per person, per day, just for water. There is drinking water in coach, but it may taste a little like iodine (which is how they keep it pure in the tanks). If you start to run a little low, you can always take your jug into a station stop and refill with tap water.


----------



## benjibear (May 18, 2012)

Not tuna, you will stink up the whole car!


----------



## Everydaymatters (May 18, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> Thank-you so much everyone for taking the time to reply and offer your advice as well as share your experiences and tips. I really do appreciate it!
> 
> It's nice to hear motion sickness shouldn't be much of an issue (knock on wood) and that there is plenty of luggage space. And of course it's nice to know we shouldn't end up stranded in Kingman if the train is a bit late. lol
> 
> ...


About the wipes - never flush them down the toilet. It could clog up the works for the entire coach.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 18, 2012)

benjibear said:


> Not tuna, you will stink up the whole car!


_*ATTACK OF THE 50 FOOT TUNA!*_


----------



## tubaia (May 18, 2012)

benjibear said:


> Not tuna, you will stink up the whole car!


We once picked up some smoked salmon at the Pike Place Fish Market before boarding the EB, and snacked on it for supper in coach. As soon as we opened it, I felt sorry for anybody around us, but there was no way I was going to NOT eat it! Can't waste good salmon! Luckily, we were in the last row, and there weren't very many people near us.

It still can't be quite as bad as when I picked up some Ivar's clam chowder on the way through SeaTac airport, then realized the plane was already boarding when I got to the gate. I had to eat it on the plane, and with everybody packed in like sardines (they don't smell good, either), there would have been no escaping that smell. :lol:

It seems like you never realize how much odor there is to many foods until you are packed into a confined space with other people. And many foods don't smell very good if you're not the one eating them.


----------



## MamaU4 (May 18, 2012)

Thank-you for the new suggestions everyone! I've been eagerly reading every post and I appreciate all the help. Even if some of it doesn't pertain to us, for example we don't drink alcohol so bringing some on board isn't really an issue, it's all good to know and interesting to read. And who knows, maybe it will help another newbie like me who stumbles across this info. ^_^

One more question. If we bring portable DVD players, is there someplace on board to charge them?



tubaia said:


> I would also encourage your kids to spend some time in the siteseer car. The upstairs is a great place to watch the scenery out the big windows, and the downstairs has booths and tables where they can play games while still watching the scenery. If you're lucky, there will be a Trails & Rails educational program on your train between Albuquerque and La Junta, which would take place in the upper level.
> 
> You can also use the trip to cover educational topics, such as Route 66, Raton Pass, the Santa Fe Trail, Kansas City, and the Illinois Canals. If you haven't already done so, download the Amtrak Route Guide *here*.


I love the idea of the sightseer car. I definitely plan to spend some time up there. I hadn't heard of the Trails and Rails program, but that would be neat if one was offered. I like your idea of using it as an opportunity to cover some educational topics. What a fun way of teaching about those places.....on a train! 





oregon pioneer said:


> Other snack suggestions (some of these work better just BECAUSE there are 6 of you): canned tuna & smoked oysters, small rounds of cheese like Brie or wrapped wedges like Laughing Cow, bagels or french bread, dried fruit, almonds, wholegrain crackers, fresh fruit. There are paper towels in the restrooms to use for napkins. Since you are going to be on the same train the whole way, try bringing a gallon jug of water for each two people. Not too much to carry, and you will really appreciate not spending $4 per person, per day, just for water. There is drinking water in coach, but it may taste a little like iodine (which is how they keep it pure in the tanks). If you start to run a little low, you can always take your jug into a station stop and refill with tap water.


Another good idea. Jugs of water versus multiple water bottles. I knew I wanted to bring water on board, but with so many of us I wasn't sure how. It seemed like the water bottles alone were going to take up so much space. This could be a great alternative. Thanks! I also like the idea of bagels, and fresh fruit such as apples.



benjibear said:


> Not tuna, you will stink up the whole car!


LOL!! I can imagine how that would not make a person very popular among their fellow travelers. I'll spare everyone the agony and leave the tuna and other odorous foods at home.  




Everydaymatters said:


> About the wipes - never flush them down the toilet. It could clog up the works for the entire coach.


Good to know. I wouldn't, but I'll make sure my kids know not to as well. I am thinking of getting some of the wipes that are sold in the home health care aisles of the drugstores. I am used to showering daily so going without one is going to be rough, but these will hopefully help us all feel a bit more fresh.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 18, 2012)

oregon pioneer said:


> you can always take your jug into a station stop and refill with tap water.


I'd be careful with this. I imagine there are only a couple of stops that might give you time to do this. The train is not going to wait for you if you wander away from it.


----------



## Ben_G (May 18, 2012)

There are two plug in's at each seat so no problem rechargeing things. I went prepaired with a power strip because I had heard the plugs may be recessed and hard to plug some things in....On the CZ I found that not to be true, never took the power strip out of my bag.


----------



## MamaU4 (May 18, 2012)

OKay, so I lied. Sorry, I said I had one more question but I thought of something else. I did some reading elsewhere and was informed that the trains can sometimes be late, very late, as in several hours late. We are meeting family when we arrive in Chicago at Union Station. I'm pretty sure no one here has a crystal ball and can predict exactly when our train will arrive, however baring any unforseen circumstances and based on previous history, does the SWC arrive in Chicago pretty much on time? Or is it more common for it to run late?



AmtrakBlue said:


> I'd be careful with this. I imagine there are only a couple of stops that might give you time to do this. The train is not going to wait for you if you wander away from it.


Hmmm, good point. I have read that if you get off at the stops, to be careful not to get left behind! I'm looking for an adventure, but trying to find a way to catch up to my family after being left behind at some small town train station might be a little too adventurous for me. lol




Ben_G said:


> There are two plug in's at each seat so no problem rechargeing things. I went prepaired with a power strip because I had heard the plugs may be recessed and hard to plug some things in....On the CZ I found that not to be true, never took the power strip out of my bag.


Thank you! I think having a charged DVD player might be my saving grace once the kids tire of the scenery.


----------



## Braniff747SP (May 18, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> OKay, so I lied. Sorry, I said I had one more question but I thought of something else. I did some reading elsewhere and was informed that the trains can sometimes be late, very late, as in several hours late. We are meeting family when we arrive in Chicago at Union Station. I'm pretty sure no one here has a crystal ball and can predict exactly when our train will arrive, however baring any unforseen circumstances and based on previous history, does the SWC arrive in Chicago pretty much on time? Or is it more common for it to run late?


Here is Amtrak's route performance for the train. In the last twelve months, it was on-time 88% of the time.

Amtrak Route info

Sometimes things happen that make the train late- but those are normally out of Amtrak's control. But yes, it may be that the train is very, very late- but don't count on it.


----------



## MiRider (May 18, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> > About the wipes - never flush them down the toilet. It could clog up the works for the entire coach.
> ...


Due to a medical issue, I couldn't bathe or shower for a while - ugh.

I tried some of those health care shower wipes and I thought they were awful.

Even the unscented ones smelled gross and made me feel gross and not fresh at all.... on top of that, I thought they cost too much.

Just buy a big container/package of baby wipes - they also come in unscented.

If you're kids are older, they might not like the idea of using anything *baby* though.

Seriously, if they can clean a baby's booty, they'll work on regular old daily grime.

Baby Wipes at Walmart

Wet Ones would also work, they come in quite a few varieties.

Wet Ones at Walmart

I use Walmart's brand - Equate - of facial cleansing towelettes.

They smell nice, are invigorating, and feel fresh.

2pk of 60ea./$6 and are easy to pack too.

Equate brand Facial Towelettes at Walmart

Also, Suave has a dry shampoo that is great for a quick hair fluff and freshening.

Inexpensive with a nice citrus fragrance.

I've seen it at Walmart, usually sold out too, but can't find it on their site.

Target carries it and I'll bet that Walgreens and CVS do too.

Suave Dry Shampoo


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 18, 2012)

Braniff747SP said:


> Here is Amtrak's route performance for the train. In the last twelve months, it was on-time 88% of the time.


In the OP's case this is not an issue, but I just thought I'd point out that only the last stop is counted toward on-time performance in Amtrak's performance numbers. Thus, a given train could be two or even three hours late to 90% of the stops on it's route and still be recorded as "on-time" according to Amtrak's questionable reasoning.


----------



## afigg (May 18, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> This is my first post on this board, and it's regarding plans for my first train trip ever. My family and I (husband, and four kids, ages 12, 12, 15 and 17) are booked on the Southwest Chief this summer. We are traveling by bus from Las Vegas to Kingman, AZ. From there we will catch the train and take it all the way to Chicago.


If you are traveling with teenagers, something you should make sure they understand is that there will be no WiFi available on the SWC. Amtrak has not yet added WiFi to the LD trains (besides a limited and reportedly poor service in the Pacific Parlor cars on the Coast Starlight). If you or they want internet access, you will have to use and pay for your own 3G/4G connection to cell phone systems.

If you or someone in your family have a smartphone with GPS or a portable car GPS system, that is a useful item to bring to monitor where you are. There are GPS and map apps available for iPhones, iPads (3G/4G), and Android phones that are handy for monitoring speed and location. If you or someone in the family uses one with downloadable maps, be sure to be aware of how much data is getting used so the access charges are not run up (unless it is an unlimited data plan).


----------



## Braniff747SP (May 18, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> In the OP's case this is not an issue, but I just thought I'd point out that only the last stop is counted toward on-time performance in Amtrak's performance numbers. Thus, a given train could be two or even three hours late to 90% of the stops on it's route and still be recorded as "on-time" according to Amtrak's questionable reasoning.


Good to know- I did not know this.


----------



## TraneMan (May 18, 2012)

There is water on the train you can drink. I've drink it many times in the past, and had no issues with it.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 19, 2012)

TraneMan said:


> There is water on the train you can drink. I've drink it many times in the past, and had no issues with it.


Only issue I have with it is that it usually tastes awful. Who throws the old tires in for flavor?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 19, 2012)

Hey, if your kids want can't use Wi-Fi, they can still download a singleplayer game, but it has to be downloaded.


----------



## AlanB (May 19, 2012)

Ben_G said:


> There are two plug in's at each seat so no problem rechargeing things. I went prepaired with a power strip because I had heard the plugs may be recessed and hard to plug some things in....On the CZ I found that not to be true, never took the power strip out of my bag.


That's a sleeper problem, the recessed plugs, not a coach problem. Still having a surge protector can be useful if your seat mate wants to plug in something and you want to both charge your cell phone and use your laptop for example at the same time.


----------



## MamaU4 (May 20, 2012)

Braniff747SP said:


> Here is Amtrak's route performance for the train. In the last twelve months, it was on-time 88% of the time.
> 
> Amtrak Route info


Thanks for the link. Good to know that it's mostly on time.



JoanieB said:


> Due to a medical issue, I couldn't bathe or shower for a while - ugh.
> 
> I tried some of those health care shower wipes and I thought they were awful.
> 
> ...


Those home health care wipes are pretty expensive. I just thought they'd work better. Glad to know that regular old baby wipes work just as well if not better. And I'll have to check out the Suave dry shampoo. That sounds like it would come in handy. I hate that greasy hair feeling.



afigg said:


> If you are traveling with teenagers, something you should make sure they understand is that there will be no WiFi available on the SWC. Amtrak has not yet added WiFi to the LD trains (besides a limited and reportedly poor service in the Pacific Parlor cars on the Coast Starlight). If you or they want internet access, you will have to use and pay for your own 3G/4G connection to cell phone systems.
> 
> If you or someone in your family have a smartphone with GPS or a portable car GPS system, that is a useful item to bring to monitor where you are. There are GPS and map apps available for iPhones, iPads (3G/4G), and Android phones that are handy for monitoring speed and location. If you or someone in the family uses one with downloadable maps, be sure to be aware of how much data is getting used so the access charges are not run up (unless it is an unlimited data plan).


Thanks. I'll make sure they know. And look into the GPS map apps. It would be nice to follow along with where we are. 




TraneMan said:


> There is water on the train you can drink. I've drink it many times in the past, and had no issues with it.


I thought I had seen a water fountain of sorts in one of the many photos I've looked at but I wasn't sure. It's nice to have that option if we need it.


----------



## MamaU4 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just wanted to share an experience I just had with Amtrak. Per a suggestion on this thread, I called Amtrak Customer Service to request if my family and I could be seated near each other. I was on hold for a few minutes, nothing unusual. When a lady came on the line to speak with me, I was honestly expecting the same hurried, borderline rude service you get when you call most places these days. At best lately when I call someplace with a request or question, I get polite tolerance.

Well, I really wish I'd asked this lady's name because she was the nicest, sweetest person I've spoken to in a long while. She was on the phone with me for almost 19 minutes!! After I made my initial seating request, which she said she'd make a note of on the reservation, she proceeded to ask if I was familiar with this policy or that policy, and went on to explain everything to me. (a lot of it I knew from reading here and on the Amtrak website, but it was nice of her to do that)

Then she went above and beyond once she found out I was a new Amtrak customer, and proceeded to tell me about her own experiences traveling by train with her son. She offered up personal advice/tips, shared more about what I could expect and encounter along the way. You could tell she loved train travel. She was talking about how neat it was to see parts of the U.S that you read about in History class. Her enthusiasm was very evident.

Anyway, I don't know if this is appropriate to post here. It's a comment, not a question, but I just had to share with anyone reading. It really gave me a good feeling which is rare to get from any customer service or business these days. And, it made me even more excited for our first Amtrak adventure!!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 7, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> Anyway, I don't know if this is appropriate to post here. It's a comment, not a question, but I just had to share with anyone reading. It really gave me a good feeling which is rare to get from any customer service or business these days. And, it made me even more excited for our first Amtrak adventure!!


It's perfectly fine to post what you did here. We like to hear when someone at Amtrak does a good job too!


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 7, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> I just wanted to share an experience I just had with Amtrak. Per a suggestion on this thread, I called Amtrak Customer Service to request if my family and I could be seated near each other. I was on hold for a few minutes, nothing unusual. When a lady came on the line to speak with me, I was honestly expecting the same hurried, borderline rude service you get when you call most places these days. At best lately when I call someplace with a request or question, I get polite tolerance.
> 
> Well, I really wish I'd asked this lady's name because she was the nicest, sweetest person I've spoken to in a long while. She was on the phone with me for almost 19 minutes!! After I made my initial seating request, which she said she'd make a note of on the reservation, she proceeded to ask if I was familiar with this policy or that policy, and went on to explain everything to me. (a lot of it I knew from reading here and on the Amtrak website, but it was nice of her to do that)
> 
> ...


I have always found the late-evening agents to be wonderful.

Email Amtrak. Tell them the date and approximate time you called and what wonderful service you had. Details about how long she talked are not necessary. A note of thanks and a recommendation her supervisor be told of her help is sufficient.


----------



## MiRider (Jun 7, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> 1339087211[/url]' post='372234']I just wanted to share an experience I just had with Amtrak. Per a suggestion on this thread, I called Amtrak Customer Service to request if my family and I could be seated near each other. I was on hold for a few minutes, nothing unusual. When a lady came on the line to speak with me, I was honestly expecting the same hurried, borderline rude service you get when you call most places these days. At best lately when I call someplace with a request or question, I get polite tolerance.
> 
> Well, I really wish I'd asked this lady's name because she was the nicest, sweetest person I've spoken to in a long while. She was on the phone with me for almost 19 minutes!! After I made my initial seating request, which she said she'd make a note of on the reservation, she proceeded to ask if I was familiar with this policy or that policy, and went on to explain everything to me. (a lot of it I knew from reading here and on the Amtrak website, but it was nice of her to do that)
> 
> ...



Awesome!I'm so glad you had a nice experience with CS.I've had some great experiences too.I'm looking forward to your trip report.I hope you and your family will love the train as much as I and most everyone here does.


----------



## TraneMan (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad to hear this..

I think being nice to someone up front, they will be nice with you the rest of the way. I work retail, and love when people are nice up front w/ me, and I go along and out of my way helping them.

I have had great servie w/ the Amtrak phone rep the times I've called them.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 8, 2012)

You can see pictures from my most recent SWC trip here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10100233031200704.2419429.30311596&type=3

They're out of order, so you start halfway through the trip and then back at the beginning, but it gives you a good idea of how large the coach seats are, how to sleep in them, sights, and so on. Feel free to skip over the Christmas pictures. My boyfriend's family lives in ABQ, so those are in between all the train pictures. 

This is from August 2010:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.730675453674.2286242.30311596&type=3

Not as many train shots, but lots of scenery.


----------



## MamaU4 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> You can see pictures from my most recent SWC trip here:
> 
> https://www.facebook...30311596&type=3
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the links to your photos! I was eager to see them, but unfortunately when I clicked on the link this is the message the was displayed: "The page you requested cannot be displayed at the moment. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page."

Maybe I'll try again later to see if it's just an issue with Facebook at the moment, or if they in fact cannot be viewed. Hopefully I'll get the chance to check them out.


----------



## PaulM (Jun 17, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> But, I'm also getting nervous. I've read stories of how awful and dirty the coach bathrooms can be, stories of unruly and intoxicated passengers, rude staff, etc. and I hope I'm not making a mistake taking my kids on this journey.


As a statistician in a former incarnation, I cringe when I hear statements like this.

Tell you what I'll do. If it will help you get over your nervousness, I'll sell you awful and dirty bathroom insurance. For a $1 premium, I'll sell you a $100 policy that pays off if your coach's bathroom is worse than mine at home. Same for drunk and disorderly insurance.

But more than that, I would hate to see the kids miss out on the educational and maturing experience. A dirty bathroom or even a drunk won't injure them permanently. I once put my 14 year old daughter on the dirty dog in Salina, KS heading for Denver. She lived through it; but the best thing about it was it disabused her of the idea that everyone in the world is upper middle class.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 18, 2012)

PaulM said:


> MamaU4 said:
> 
> 
> > But, I'm also getting nervous. I've read stories of how awful and dirty the coach bathrooms can be, stories of unruly and intoxicated passengers, rude staff, etc. and I hope I'm not making a mistake taking my kids on this journey.
> ...


*LIKE*


----------



## Russell (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm also taking the Southwest Chief from Chicago to Los Angeles in the middle if July 2012. There's a ton of helpful info on this site. I have a question about the seating in coach. I know about lower level seating with the common luggage storage and bag storage over-head and under or near your seat. What about upper-level seating and bag storage? Is there over-head storage up there also? And under or near your seat?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 18, 2012)

Russell said:


> I'm also taking the Southwest Chief from Chicago to Los Angeles in the middle if July 2012. There's a ton of helpful info on this site. I have a question about the seating in coach. I know about lower level seating with the common luggage storage and bag storage over-head and under or near your seat. What about upper-level seating and bag storage? Is there over-head storage up there also? And under or near your seat?


There is an overhead luggage rack above the seats. They are not bins like airlines, but open racks with dividers in them to keep things from sliding too far. You can use the downstairs common rack if you want as well. It isn't customary to store things under the seat, besides, the footrests kind of get in the way.


----------



## Steve P. (Jun 18, 2012)

Like also



AmtrakBlue said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> > MamaU4 said:
> ...


----------



## NorthEncantoGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

So glad you had a good experience. I'm a newbie here, about to take my first semi-LD ride (San Diego to Sacramento and back), and every time I hear something good, my whole body relaxes. I'm glad you're looking forward to your trip, and I look forward to your report...


----------



## brazzman (Jun 23, 2012)

Also - I'm assuming that since the SWC going west originates in Chicago, the cars are empty and the coach seats are unoccupied. Is that right? How does the conductor or assistants assign cars and seats - on the platform or after the passengers enter the cars? Is it a random decision? By the way, how many coach cars are there on the SWC?


----------



## gswager (Jun 23, 2012)

brazzman said:


> Also - I'm assuming that since the SWC going west originates in Chicago, the cars are empty and the coach seats are unoccupied. Is that right? How does the conductor or assistants assign cars and seats - on the platform or after the passengers enter the cars? Is it a random decision? By the way, how many coach cars are there on the SWC?


Yes, they're empty. Usually coach attendants or even conductor may assign passengers to specific cars, based on their destinations. It is usually done at the platform at Chicago. Some originated stations may assigned when check in at the ticket booth (or even seat claim desk) and some at platform.


----------



## MamaU4 (Jul 1, 2012)

PaulM said:


> MamaU4 said:
> 
> 
> > But, I'm also getting nervous. I've read stories of how awful and dirty the coach bathrooms can be, stories of unruly and intoxicated passengers, rude staff, etc. and I hope I'm not making a mistake taking my kids on this journey.
> ...


Thank you for your thoughts. We are moving ahead with plans for our trip. The train tickets arrived last week in the mail, and we have about 4 and a half weeks to go. I've made notes of all the excellent suggestions and information received on these forums, and we are all very excited.

For the record, I know a dirty bathroom or drunk won't scar them for life. In fact, we live in Las Vegas, and while our neighborhood is very nice, we spend a lot of time down on the Strip where we see more than our fair share of drunks, rude people, homeless people, dirty walkways, dirty bathrooms, etc. among many other unmentionables! I'm sure everyone will be fine.

I suppose it's just the unknown that was causing my nervousness. Thanks again!


----------



## NW cannonball (Jul 1, 2012)

Please please don't bring raw oysters on the train for snacks. The juice of them gets really stinky real soon. Eat them before you get on the train.

I love em - but don't want to share the stinking juice with people that have to ride for an other thousand miles.


----------



## MamaU4 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello to anyone still reading this! I am down to 20 days until our big train trip. And, of course, I am thinking of new questions that I hope someone will be kind enough to answer. 

First question. We board the train in Kingman, AZ after taking a bus to from Las Vegas. It will be around 1:30 in the morning, and I am just wondering how difficult will it be to board? Meaning, I don't want to wake up everyone around me! Are the lights turned off since it's bedtime? Will we be able to see where to sit (there are six of us, 4 kids, and I hope for seats next to each other) and where to put our suitcases? Or will we be fumbling around in the dark? Sorry if this seems like a silly question, but having never been on a train, I am unfamiliar with the seating, where bathrooms are, where luggage goes, etc.

Second question. When is breakfast served, and since we are coach passengers, do we wait our turn after those with rooms?

Third question. If I can't sleep, as I often can't even at home, are we allowed to wander around the train at night. Specifically, is the observation car open all hours? Rather than moving restlessly in my seat and bothering my husband or kids, I thought maybe I could go sit elsewhere and read or something.

Fourth question. Is hot water provided on the train, in case we bring our own tea or cocoa? If so, do they charge for that?

Fifth question. Is the train air conditioned?

Sixth question. There is no checked baggage on this trip. I know there are storage bins overhead, and those require a carry on sized luggage. I'm assuming similar to airline regulations, maybe a bit larger. But, these common luggage areas that I am reading about, do those areas also require that luggage be on the smaller side? Or can you store larger suitcases there? I don't have many small suitcases so I was just wondering if I needed to go buy some, or if my larger ones would be ok if stored in the common area.

Um, I think that's it for now. I know I am probably way over planning/thinking this whole trip! But, I so desperately want everything to go smoothly. I hate to fly, so to me train travel is the answer. But, if my family has a miserable time, they'll never want to do this again! lol Thanks for putting up with all my pesky questions. I appreciate all the help!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 13, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> Hello to anyone still reading this! I am down to 20 days until our big train trip. And, of course, I am thinking of new questions that I hope someone will be kind enough to answer.
> 
> First question. We board the train in Kingman, AZ after taking a bus to from Las Vegas. It will be around 1:30 in the morning, and I am just wondering how difficult will it be to board? Meaning, I don't want to wake up everyone around me! Are the lights turned off since it's bedtime? Will we be able to see where to sit (there are six of us, 4 kids, and I hope for seats next to each other) and where to put our suitcases? Or will we be fumbling around in the dark? Sorry if this seems like a silly question, but having never been on a train, I am unfamiliar with the seating, where bathrooms are, where luggage goes, etc.
> 
> ...


First question. There are lights on in the seating area, but they are low at night. You won't be fumbling around in the dark. The vestibule where you board and downstairs luggage area will be fully lit. You can put your suitcases in the downstairs rack if you don't want to be fiddling with them in the seating area. Most car attendants have areas they have reserved for families and groups, so you will likely be able to sit together, although you may be broken up a bit (4 + 2) since you have big group.

Second question. Breakfast service in the diner usually starts at 6:30am. They won't announce it since they usually don't do PA announcements before 8am. Breakfast is first come, first served, so just head for the diner. Lunch and dinner is by reservation, and they take sleeper passenger reservations first.

Third question. You are allowed to wander the train. Usually the Sightseer lounge car is open at all hours. I have never, ever seen anyone kicked out (I am a night owl). However, there have been reports of crews that kick people out, although in tens of thousands of miles, I have never seen it.

Fourth question. Hot water is not offered in the cars. You may be able to get hot water from the lounge attendant. It will up to his discretion, though.

Fifth question. Yes. Sometimes enthusiastically so. Dress in layers. Windows are sealed, BTW.

Sixth question. Amtrak allows carry-ons considerably larger than airplanes. The overhead racks are not closed bins, but open racks. You can get quite a bit up there. I almost never check bags and my full size roller suitcase fits nicely in the downstairs rack.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 13, 2012)

zephyr17 said:


> Second question. Breakfast service in the diner usually starts at 6:30am. They won't announce it since they usually don't do PA announcements before 8am. Breakfast is first come, first served, so just head for the diner. Lunch and dinner is by reservation, and they take sleeper passenger reservations first.


Time zones can be tricky on meal service. Last week when we were on #4, breakfast was served on Pacific time. Of course, as far as I could tell, Arizona's time right now is the same as Pacific time.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 13, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Second question. Breakfast service in the diner usually starts at 6:30am. They won't announce it since they usually don't do PA announcements before 8am. Breakfast is first come, first served, so just head for the diner. Lunch and dinner is by reservation, and they take sleeper passenger reservations first.
> ...


They usually serve on the local time zone. And, yes Arizona is on Mountain Standard year round, which is the same as Pacific Daylight Savings, so Arizona and California are on the same time now.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey there MamaU4. I think that a lot of your questions have been answered, and answered extremely well. I would like to offer a little bit from my experience that may hopefully help you on your journey. The main idea that I would like to convey is that no matter how well you plan, anything can go wrong. Though this is certainly true in ANY mode of transit, Amtrak seems to get it's disproportionate share of problems. All I can say is to be prepared. Plan for the worst, hope for the best. I'm not a pessimist by any means, but if you're aware of potential problems, you can be a bit more prepared should they happen. First, don't plan on anything that costs a lot of money that is scheduled to start the same day of your arrival. We get a lot of disgruntled folks here who miss a theater show or something similar that was scheduled 3 hours or so after their intended arrival time. Count on delays. With regards to the politeness of your onboard services, be prepared for anything. You can have a good crew, you can have a lousy crew. Whatever you do, don't get in an argument with a lousy crew member. They can kick you and your family off the train for the slightest infraction. Best to collect names, perhaps record any incident and report at the end of your trip. Finally, if there is a MAJOR delay, don't panic. They know you're out there, and they will come get you. You will likely get NO information from the crew. If you have cell phone coverage, a smartphone could provide better information than the crew.

I'm not saying these to freak you out by any means. Just some remote possibilities that if you're aware of them, it could prepare you to stay calm if something should happen. I've seen folks get REAL bent out of shape when the train was running a whopping 30 minutes late, cursing and stomping and making other's ride very unpleasant.

Finally, be sure to post your experience here!

And, ENJOY YOUR RIDE!


----------



## rusty spike (Jul 13, 2012)

There really isn't much to add to what's already been mentioned. Keep an open mind and be patient. It's a great way for a family to take a trip. It's a socialble atmosphere where many a new friendship was born. You more than likely will share a table with strangers when dining, but you will not be strangers when the meal is over.

 

Also, the SWC route through Raton Pass is an endagered species, as talks continue on rerouting through Amarillo. You might want to download the SWC route guide to your smartphone/laptop if you haven't already.

My link There should be paper copies on board the train, but don't bet on it.

 

Have a great trip!


----------



## George Harris (Jul 13, 2012)

zephyr17 said:


> MamaU4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixth question. There is no checked baggage on this trip. I know there are storage bins overhead, and those require a carry on sized luggage. I'm assuming similar to airline regulations, maybe a bit larger. But, these common luggage areas that I am reading about, do those areas also require that luggage be on the smaller side? Or can you store larger suitcases there? I don't have many small suitcases so I was just wondering if I needed to go buy some, or if my larger ones would be ok if stored in the common area.
> ...


It has been a few years since I have been on one of the Amtrak long distance trains, however, we are fairly reqular users of the Amtrak California trains between Emeryville and Fresno. The basic baggage rule seems to be, if you are able to get it into the train you can take it, and sometimes that appears to mean even if it takes two people to move it. There is no little rack out there that you have to make your stuff fit into before you can take it on. Remember, there are a lot of stops out there that do not have any form of baggage service other than lug it inot the train yourself.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 13, 2012)

George Harris said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > MamaU4 said:
> ...


All true, and Superliners have more baggage space than the California Cars or Surfliner cars (basically Cal Cars with a different paint scheme).

Rule of thumb: If you can carry it all without assistance, you can have it.


----------



## MamaU4 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much rusty spike, George Harris, printman 2000, and especially zephyr17 for the wonderful and speedy replies! I am so grateful for this forum. It's helped so much with those random questions I just can't find answers to through online searches. And hopefully any one else new to train travel who reads this will benefit from all my questions as well. lol

I thought of a follow up question to the observation car hours. During the day, especially if the train is full, is there a limit to how long you can stay up there? Meaning, will attendants ask you to leave if you've been there awhile, or is it more a question of simply being courteous and not hogging a seat the whole day?

VentureForth, thanks for the information. I have definitely taken delays into consideration and we don't have anything pressing planned for our arrival day, just in case. I tend to think the same way you do. Not that I'm a pessimist either, but I would rather be over prepared and pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 13, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> I thought of a follow up question to the observation car hours. During the day, especially if the train is full, is there a limit to how long you can stay up there? Meaning, will attendants ask you to leave if you've been there awhile, or is it more a question of simply being courteous and not hogging a seat the whole day?


No limits are imposed; it's simply a question of common courtesy (which, sadly, is becoming all too uncommon).


----------



## MamaU4 (Jul 13, 2012)

ehbowen said:


> MamaU4 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of a follow up question to the observation car hours. During the day, especially if the train is full, is there a limit to how long you can stay up there? Meaning, will attendants ask you to leave if you've been there awhile, or is it more a question of simply being courteous and not hogging a seat the whole day?
> ...


Okay, that's sort of what I thought. Just wanted to make sure. And, you are right, unfortunately common courtesy can sometimes be hard to find these days!


----------



## JayPea (Jul 13, 2012)

The only time I've ever seen a conductor make any kind of request to SSL passengers, and this only once, on a trip from Spokane to Portland, was to make everyone in the SSL wake up promptly at 6:AM, so as to get them off the floor and keep them from sprawling over two (or more)seats.


----------



## MiRider (Jul 13, 2012)

ehbowen said:


> MamaU4 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of a follow up question to the observation car hours. During the day, especially if the train is full, is there a limit to how long you can stay up there? Meaning, will attendants ask you to leave if you've been there awhile, or is it more a question of simply being courteous and not hogging a seat the whole day?
> ...


I've been in the observation car aka SSL aka Sightseer Lounge on every one of my LD trips.

I usually camp out there as soon as I'm awake and I've never seen it so full that you couldn't get a seat, I've seen it fairly empty at times too.

The one and only time I ever saw it full was when we picked up a horde of RR workers, I think it was somewhere in Iowa, on the eastbound Zephyr and they all got off at their home base in Galesburg.

The conductor made an announcement that every available seat on the train, not just the SSL, would be needed - it was pretty wild.

It's been my experience that most people stay in their rooms or seats.


----------



## MamaU4 (Jul 26, 2012)

After 6 months of planning and waiting, we leave in less than a week! Finally!

Thanks to this board I feel very well prepared as well as excited. But, we are starting to pack now and I had another packing question. Actually, it's more of a what to wear question. Since we are going to be sitting in coach for over 35 hours, what would be the most comfortable and yet appropriate thing to wear? I'm assuming it's all very casual. Do people wear sweatpants for comfort? Or jeans? Is there a place to change into sweats for night, and jeans or shorts during the day?? Or is that just too much hassle?

Also, I was planning to have everyone wear sandals or flip flops as I figured they'd be easiest to remove for sleeping at night, but then I read on another thread here that walking between the train cars can be risky in anything other than sneakers. Is this true? Having never been on a train, I have no idea what it's like walking around on the train.

Thanks for any "what not to wear" tips!


----------



## JayPea (Jul 26, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> After 6 months of planning and waiting, we leave in less than a week! Finally!
> 
> Thanks to this board I feel very well prepared as well as excited. But, we are starting to pack now and I had another packing question. Actually, it's more of a what to wear question. Since we are going to be sitting in coach for over 35 hours, what would be the most comfortable and yet appropriate thing to wear? I'm assuming it's all very casual. Do people wear sweatpants for comfort? Or jeans? Is there a place to change into sweats for night, and jeans or shorts during the day?? Or is that just too much hassle?
> 
> ...



Most wear very casual clothing, sweatpants, shorts, jeans, etc. Nothing fancy, which suits me just fine. I don't do fancy.  As for changing, one can always change in the restroom, though it is a bit of a tight squeeze. I've done it, though, and I am a, shall we say kindly, a plus size. :lol: And for the issue with sandals, flip-flops, etc, there could be a potential for injury while walking between cars, which is why announcements are made to remind passengers to wear shoes at all times. I wear sneakers exclusively, but that's me.

Have fun!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 26, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> After 6 months of planning and waiting, we leave in less than a week! Finally!
> 
> Thanks to this board I feel very well prepared as well as excited. But, we are starting to pack now and I had another packing question. Actually, it's more of a what to wear question. Since we are going to be sitting in coach for over 35 hours, what would be the most comfortable and yet appropriate thing to wear? I'm assuming it's all very casual. Do people wear sweatpants for comfort? Or jeans? Is there a place to change into sweats for night, and jeans or shorts during the day?? Or is that just too much hassle?
> 
> ...


Sweats are common, and you can change in the restroom. Ladies have a larger changing room in the Superliner coaches, too.

Don't recommend flip flops as one of the reasons for shoes is the motion of the plates between the cars. You want something that a) wouldn't flop around and get stuck b)would protect your feet somewhat. The other reason is for the diner, the usual "no shirt, no shoes, no service"


----------



## Notelvis (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll second or third the suggestion about sneakers -

Anytime you or your kids are going from one car to another or up and down the stairs, sneakers are a much safer option than flip flops or other open-toed shows.

By the same token, when moving about the train, it's always wise to have a hand free to hold on to a seat back or handrail..... always expect unexpected bumps.

FWIW - my wife and daughter were on the Southwest Chief from Albuquerque to Chicago two weeks ago and had a fantastic trip. I hope your is as good.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 26, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> Also, I was planning to have everyone wear sandals or flip flops as I figured they'd be easiest to remove for sleeping at night, but then I read on another thread here that walking between the train cars can be risky in anything other than sneakers. Is this true? Having never been on a train, I have no idea what it's like walking around on the train.


Not easy to walk around. You've got to keep your balance even in places without handles, like narrow sleeper aisles, and if you walk too slow it'll just make it worse. Sandals are thus a very dangerous option.

Walk quickly but don't run. It's hard at first but you'll get used to it. Just wear sneakers. When passing between cars, the doors may close without warning, don't be surprised. ou have to pass throguh quickly or the door will close on you. Thankfully there are handles at the doors.

Remember, this is some heavy-duty stuff, so don't wear light-duty stuff!


----------



## Nathanael (Jul 27, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Sandals are thus a very dangerous option.


When I heard "Sandals" I thought giant chunky sandals with textured rubber soles and heavy straps, like Birkenstocks, which would be OK.

Flip-flops are not suitable at all, very dangerous.



> Remember, this is some heavy-duty stuff, so don't wear light-duty stuff!


Exactly.


----------



## MamaU4 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks again for all the informative replies. I think we'll stick with sneakers just to be safe, and probably some comfy jeans or sweatpants for traveling.

I appreciate all the advice I've received from everyone on here. We leave this week, so hopefully this will be the last post you see from me until I come back to report what a great time we had. (fingers crossed!!)

See ya!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 28, 2012)

Nathanael said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Sandals are thus very dangerous.
> ...


Well, IMO, sandals are still open-toed and not the best footwear when moving in narrow, unstable aisles, simply because one's toes are very easily injured.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jul 29, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> Thanks again for all the informative replies. I think we'll stick with sneakers just to be safe, and probably some comfy jeans or sweatpants for traveling.
> 
> I appreciate all the advice I've received from everyone on here. We leave this week, so hopefully this will be the last post you see from me until I come back to report what a great time we had. (fingers crossed!!)
> 
> See ya!


Looking forward to your trip report - and glad you found these forums helpful


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 29, 2012)

Dont see what the big deal is with sandals. I have walked barefoot on the train.


----------



## lyke99 (Jul 29, 2012)

Many of the sandals made by "Keen" have sturdy rubber soles that wrap up and over the toes. Most of them also have a strap around the heel. These would be fine to wear while walking from car to car, but I would not wear an open-toe sandal or a slip-on shoe of any kind while changing cars.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 29, 2012)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Dont see what the big deal is with sandals. I have walked barefoot on the train.


I would only do that in my Roomette! That just screams DANGER even in the aisle, not to mention walking to another car.



lyke99 said:


> Many of the sandals made by "Keen" have sturdy rubber soles that wrap up and over the toes. Most of them also have a strap around the heel. These would be fine to wear while walking from car to car, but I would not wear an open-toe sandal or a slip-on shoe of any kind while *changing cars*.


Changing cars is the problem.


----------



## jb64 (Jul 29, 2012)

have worn my keen sandals on two trips now. Perfect for the train in both summer and winter.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 29, 2012)

If the shoe will stay on your feet and not come off easily, it should be OK to wear. I would not think normal slip-on, as good solid slip-ons which are no different from other solid shoes except not having shoestrings or straps that need tying/fastening should be acceptable footwear. What would not be good would be thin soled / weak soled shoes whose soles could be pinched in the vestibules, or flip flops that could come off easily.

I had never thought about footwear being that major an issue. If it is something that you could wear walking around outside without worrying about them coming off or hurting your foot stepping on sticks or small rocks then they should be alright on the train.


----------



## zephyrstar (Jul 29, 2012)

Another main reason I avoid sandals is I find my feet get cold sitting in one place for an extended period. While I sometimes kick my shoes off while seated, I like having my socks on for warmth.


----------



## EB_OBS (Jul 29, 2012)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Dont see what the big deal is with sandals. I have walked barefoot on the train.



Because just when you least expect it, because you're so confident and sure that nothing can happen to you, you'll cross between cars at just the right moment and place your foot at just the right spot and in an instant the train will hit a rough spot, one car will bounce and that buffer plate that overlaps the gap will lift or shift and bounce and come down right on your big toe. Bye bye big toe.

It's just one of those things that could happen. It's one of those things that's known to happen because it has happened. It's human nature, most safety rules are reactive not proactive. That's why barefeet are prohibited when moving about the train. Anytime you leave your immediate seating area or your room you should be wearing shoes. Open toed sandals are allowed but obviously offer much less protection than a shoe.


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 30, 2012)

EB_OBS said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > Dont see what the big deal is with sandals. I have walked barefoot on the train.
> ...



Now the conductor will have to decide whether to call an ambulance or a toe truck!

:giggle: :blink: hboy: :help:


----------



## winterskigirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Regarding intoxicated or unruly passengers on Amtrak. This is absolutely NOT tolerated by Amtrak. If you should encounter this, first ask the train attendant to address the problem. If that fails, find the Conductor. Believe me, if a passenger is intoxicated and/or unruly and bothering other passengers they will be duly escorted off the train. Although not common I have seen police waiting on the platform to take them away.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 30, 2012)

I've seen the train make an unscheduled stop at a RR crossing in a town where the train normally never stops. And the police were waiting there to help someone off the train who couldn't seem to control himself, despite multiple warnings from the crew.

Needless to say he never got to the game he was originally heading to, but he did get a free room that night at the local police station.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 30, 2012)

AlanB said:


> I've seen the train make an unscheduled stop at a RR crossing in a town where the train normally never stops. And the police were waiting there to help someone off the train who couldn't seem to control himself, despite multiple warnings from the crew.
> 
> Needless to say he never got to the game he was originally heading to, but he did get a free room that night at the local police station.


I'm pretty sure it was anything but "free"! 

Meanwhile, I recommend no one should even consider riding a train without these:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 30, 2012)

AlanB said:


> I've seen the train make an unscheduled stop at a RR crossing in a town where the train normally never stops. And the police were waiting there to help someone off the train who couldn't seem to control himself, despite multiple warnings from the crew.
> 
> Needless to say he never got to the game he was originally heading to, but he did get a free room that night at the local police station.


I heard about a man who had a "fit" in the diner of the EB. He was kicked off at Essex, Montana. Ooops. Don't know if he was arrested.



VentureForth said:


> Meanwhile, I recommend no one should even consider riding a train without these:


I must say, you are a hardcore train rider!


----------



## PaulM (Jul 31, 2012)

I originally made light of Mama's nervousness (my apologies). But with all this talk about needing industrial strength footwear, I would be nervous too. But let's be honest. The danger zone between cars is what, about a foot wide? If you know about it ahead of time and watch what you are doing, it's simple to step over it. What I'm saying is if you don't make like a distracted motorists, you'll be fine.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 31, 2012)

PaulM said:


> I originally made light of Mama's nervousness (my apologies). But with all this talk about needing industrial strength footwear, I would be nervous too. But let's be honest. The danger zone between cars is what, about a foot wide? If you know about it ahead of time and watch what you are doing, it's simple to step over it. What I'm saying is if you don't make like a distracted motorists, you'll be fine.


A big problem is that the vestibule doors will sometimes close unexpectedly, especially when somebody just passed through and opened the door. The danger zone is also a bit wider, about 2.5 feet.

Distracted by a suddenly closing door and trying to walk through a unstable vestibule, it's easy to misstep and get serious injuries. So, _INDUSTRIAL_ footwear or at least _HEAVY DUTY_ footwear is the best way to go!


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 2, 2012)

Mama - Sneakers, loafers, flats, and the like are fine. You don't need industrial, steel-toe boots.  I usually wear comfortable flats that I can slip on and off since I hate wearing shoes. I just keep them near my foot rest so I can slip them on when I decide to walk around.

Also, the door won't shut on you and trap you. They're like an elevator door with a thick rubber edge. If they sense pressure against them, they'll open again. They do close pretty quickly, though, so if you see one closing, just wait a second and then push the button to re-open it.

Tip: If your hands are full of snacks and drinks, there is a button near the bottom of the door that you can press with your foot. Be very careful, though, and try to lean into it so you don't fall if the train hits a bump.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> Also, the door won't shut on you and trap you. They're like an elevator door with a thick rubber edge. If they sense pressure against them, they'll open again. They do close pretty quickly, though, so if you see one closing, just wait a second and then push the button to re-open it.


I don't believe that is correct. Or if they do have that ability, then it's broken on most doors. I've had more than one close right on me, some on my mother, and I've watched plenty of other people get caught too and the door has never rebounded upon touching the victim. I've always had to hit the button to get it to reopen and stop trying to close.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 2, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > Also, the door won't shut on you and trap you. They're like an elevator door with a thick rubber edge. If they sense pressure against them, they'll open again. They do close pretty quickly, though, so if you see one closing, just wait a second and then push the button to re-open it.
> ...


I've had them close on me, too. My experience is that if you muscle them back they will rebound, but you have to shove back on them. Not a good situation for children and elderly.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 2, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> I recommend no one should even consider riding a train without these:


I've been riding Amtrak for three decades and never once considered wearing anything like that. Most of the time people seem to see and hear the metal plates hopping around and use their own better judgement to avoid getting their feet stuck where they don't belong. That being said, I've often wondered why we still have a passenger car design that leaves us with big metal plates jumping all over the place. Seems like there should be something that can be done to make it a little safer by now. Then again what do I know.



zephyr17 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorcha said:
> ...


I've never seen the doors act as Sorcha described. I always have to push them back or hit the button as well.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 2, 2012)

My image WAS sarcastic, folks.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay, well, maybe I just lucked out with a door or something once. I usually let it close without trying to push through. There were a couple times I didn't realize it was about to shut, and it opened right back up with it hit my shoulder. Maybe I shoved without realizing it? I have pretty good reflexes. 

Sorry for the incorrect information, OP.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> Mama - Sneakers, loafers, flats, and the like are fine. You don't need industrial, steel-toe boots.  I usually wear comfortable flats that I can slip on and off since I hate wearing shoes. I just keep them near my foot rest so I can slip them on when I decide to walk around.


I'm sorry, I do not know what "flats" are, and I was unable to find any information on them except that they have flat soles, but why did you call them flats seperatly from sneakers when most sneakers are also flat-soled? Am I missing something?



Texas Sunset said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


As you can see, the doors will close on you unexpectedly unless you're careful enough to wait for the doors to close (after someone passed) then open it again.


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah it takes a little muscle to hold the door open... it can be done, but it's easier to let it close and then hit the button again. I suppose different types of cars vary...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 2, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> Yeah it takes a little muscle to hold the door open... it can be done, but it's easier to let it close and then hit the button again. I suppose different types of cars vary...


It closes unexpectedly on Superliners, Viewliners, Amfleets, and Heritage diners. Don't know about Horizon, haven't ridden those in years.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm sorry, I do not know what "flats" are, and I was unable to find any information on them except that they have flat soles, but why did you call them flats seperatly from sneakers when most sneakers are also flat-soled? Am I missing something?

Yes. But that's OK, you're a guy. Flats have flat soles. Sneakers also have flat soles, but they are not flats. Trust me on this one!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 2, 2012)

Trainmans daughter said:


> I'm sorry, I do not know what "flats" are, and I was unable to find any information on them except that they have flat soles, but why did you call them flats seperatly from sneakers when most sneakers are also flat-soled? Am I missing something?
> 
> Yes. But that's OK, you're a guy. Flats have flat soles. Sneakers also have flat soles, but they are not flats. Trust me on this one!


You seem to know about flats, so can you please tell me what they are and why they are called flats when other shoes also have flat soles?


----------



## jb64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Trainmans daughter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I do not know what "flats" are, and I was unable to find any information on them except that they have flat soles, but why did you call them flats seperatly from sneakers when most sneakers are also flat-soled? Am I missing something?
> ...


It is a ladies fashion thing. Basically, pumps without the heel. Unless you are into Ladies fashion, they are just ladies shoes to you.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 2, 2012)

jb64 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Trainmans daughter said:
> ...


What are "pumps"?


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 2, 2012)

Some examples of flats:







You can also get them in more casual styles, like plaid or plain white canvas.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> Some examples of flats:
> 
> (pictures)
> 
> You can also get them in more casual styles, like plaid or plain white canvas.


Thanks, Sorcha. Then I guess they only apply to female travellers! I'm not missing out! :giggle:


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 3, 2012)

jb64 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Trainmans daughter said:
> ...


Aloha

Reading these has been so much fun. Maybe because I am in theater I knew what "Flats" are, Women's shoe with no high heel. But maybe because I have a daughter helped. :giggle:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 3, 2012)

How come so many women's shoes don't look anything like the shape of an actual human foot? Seems like a fundamental design flaw of some sort. Probably created by a man if I had to guess.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Aug 3, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> How come so many women's shoes don't look anything like the shape of an actual human foot? Seems like a fundamental design flaw of some sort. Probably created by a man if I had to guess.


YES! YES! YES! Finally a man understands. I thank you, my bunions thank you.


----------



## E Runs (Aug 3, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> What are "pumps"?


Think shoes a stripper would wear. (J/k ladies!)



Texas Sunset said:


> How come so many women's shoes don't look anything like the shape of an actual human foot? Seems like a fundamental design flaw of some sort. Probably created by a man if I had to guess.


Because they have to look "cute" dontchyaknow.

Women's shoes were the bane of my existance when I worked in running specialty. We'd go through the process and put people in great fitting shoes and then they'd suff their feet bank into those things. Ugh....

The thread has taken some fun twists and turns, hope the OP comes back and gives ua a trip report.


----------



## jb64 (Aug 4, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> How come so many women's shoes don't look anything like the shape of an actual human foot? Seems like a fundamental design flaw of some sort. Probably created by a man if I had to guess.


yes, along with pantyhose!


----------



## williamflemming (Aug 4, 2012)

MamaU4 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> This is my first post on this board, and it's regarding plans for my first train trip ever. My family and I (husband, and four kids, ages 12, 12, 15 and 17) are booked on the Southwest Chief this summer. We are traveling by bus from Las Vegas to Kingman, AZ. From there we will catch the train and take it all the way to Chicago.
> 
> ...


1. I never get motion sickness on a train, but my uncle does! It most likely varies.

2. Yup, there is checked baggage on the southwest chief. There is also luggage storage on the lower level of your car.

3. Odds are against you for the train being on time.. :help: ... Even on a good day, the train can be 20 minutes late, missing your connection. Look on grey hound bus lines or whatever ASAP, and try and find another one. If I were you, I would give 1-2 hours leeway.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 4, 2012)

williamflemming said:


> 3. Odds are against you for the train being on time.. :help: ... Even on a good day, the train can be 20 minutes late, missing your connection. Look on grey hound bus lines or whatever ASAP, and try and find another one. If I were you, I would give 1-2 hours leeway.


That connection in Kingman to Las Vegas from the Southwest Chief is a dedicated Thruway bus (actually a van) connection, and will wait for the train. As to your suggestion to find another connection, Kingman is not exactly a transportation hub, how many buses do you think there are from there in the middle of the night? Clearly best to stick with the published, dedicated Amtrak connection.

Also Kingman does not handle checked baggage, so the OP can't check baggage. Her reservation says "no checked baggage" because both her origin and destination stations must have checked baggage in order to have checked baggage service, and they don't.

Check the facts, Jack. Don't give false information.


----------

